# Is it possible to be accepted to the CAF with undiagnosed depression?



## Random4 (10 Jan 2022)

So I'm a graduating university student considering applying to the CAF through DEO. However, I have undiagnosed seasonal depression, and I currently take St. John's Wort every winter. It's considered a "natural health product" meaning it doesn't require a prescription and isn't even considered a drug by Health Canada, though I think it's psychoactive. Would it still be possible for me to be accepted given this, or would I just get rejected? Not sure whether it's worth taking the time to apply.


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Jan 2022)

Random4 said:


> So I'm a graduating university student considering applying to the CAF through DEO. However, I have *undiagnosed seasonal depression*, and I currently take St. John's Wort every winter. It's considered a "natural health product" meaning it doesn't require a prescription and isn't even considered a drug by Health Canada, though I think it's psychoactive. Would it still be possible for me to be accepted given this, or would I just get rejected? Not sure whether it's worth taking the time to apply.



So, like almost everyone else in Canada between October and May?

I think the key here is 'undiagnosed'. It shouldn't be a problem.

OTOH, if you go Infantry, it could be a real career builder for you!


----------



## PPCLI Guy (10 Jan 2022)

I got my depression after joining.....


----------



## Zoomie (11 Jan 2022)

Random4 said:


> So I'm a graduating university student considering applying to the CAF through DEO. However, I have undiagnosed seasonal depression, and I currently take St. John's Wort every winter. It's considered a "natural health product" meaning it doesn't require a prescription and isn't even considered a drug by Health Canada, though I think it's psychoactive. Would it still be possible for me to be accepted given this, or would I just get rejected? Not sure whether it's worth taking the time to apply.


Certain CAF members are not permitted to use “natural health products“ - St John‘s Wort is on the list of “no”.

What trade are you considering?


----------



## Bluebulldog (11 Jan 2022)

"Undiagnosed" Seasonal Affective Disorder?

So you get a little blue in the Winter? Take some vitamin D, up your physical activity ( make sure some is outdoors). 

Drive on....


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (11 Jan 2022)

If you are depressed and are thinking the Military will make it better.....

It will probably do the opposite.


----------



## mariomike (11 Jan 2022)

Random4 said:


> Would it still be possible for me to be accepted given this, or would I just get rejected?



Best way to find out is to apply.

For reference to the discussion,

Enrollment Medical,









						The Depression / Anti Depressants Merged Thread
					

Hi,  I'm wondering if I can join the military after having had a psychotic event and been on anti-psychotics for a number of years?  I would like to become a pilot.   Any questions regarding medical suitability (i.e. odds of, will I, does CAF, am I, what if, what about, I take these medications...




					army.ca
				




21 pages.



> Unofficial site, not associated with DND.


----------



## dimsum (11 Jan 2022)

Random4 said:


> So I'm a graduating university student considering applying to the CAF through DEO. However, I have undiagnosed seasonal depression, and I currently take St. John's Wort every winter. It's considered a "natural health product" meaning it doesn't require a prescription and isn't even considered a drug by Health Canada, though I think it's psychoactive. Would it still be possible for me to be accepted given this, or would I just get rejected? Not sure whether it's worth taking the time to apply.


I guess the relevant question is whether you can stop taking St. John's Wort and still do your job (whatever the job is).  

Also, is the environment (weather, location) a factor?  Some people feel worse in places like coastal BC in the winter, when it's raining/dreary for weeks at a time.


----------



## FJAG (11 Jan 2022)

dimsum said:


> ... Also, is the environment (weather, location) a factor?  Some All people feel worse in places like coastal BC in the winter, when it's raining/dreary for weeks at a time.


FTFY

😁


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Jan 2022)

FJAG said:


> FTFY
> 
> 😁


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (11 Jan 2022)

dimsum said:


> I guess the relevant question is whether you can stop taking St. John's Wort and still do your job (whatever the job is).
> 
> Also, is the environment (weather, location) a factor?  Some people feel worse in places like coastal BC in the winter, when it's raining/dreary for weeks at a time.


If you feel bad in Canada, just imagine how bad you will feel in:

FOB Dumphole:






Sea Shanty City






Or even the boonies of our own Country:


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Jan 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> If you feel bad in Canada, just imagine how bad you will feel in:
> 
> FOB Dumphole:
> 
> ...


I prefer this sort of thing as compared to BC in January.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Jan 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> I prefer this sort of thing as compared to BC in January.


I failed to mention "Manitoba in the dead of winter".


----------



## FJAG (12 Jan 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> I failed to mention "Manitoba in the dead of winter".


But it's a dry cold.

😉


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (12 Jan 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> I failed to mention "Manitoba in the dead of winter".


Winnipeg!  Apparently the 8th best City in Canada according to Macleans!


----------



## dimsum (12 Jan 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> Winnipeg!  Apparently the 8th best City in Canada according to Macleans!


Then as per CAF tradition, they will be posted to Shilo.


----------



## Random4 (13 Jan 2022)

Zoomie said:


> Certain CAF members are not permitted to use “natural health products“ - St John‘s Wort is on the list of “no”.
> 
> What trade are you considering?



LogO, NWO, or HCA. Would any of those trades be affected?


----------



## kev994 (13 Jan 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> I failed to mention "Manitoba in the dead of winter".


C’mon, it’s sunny all the time! Wear a jacket. It’s better than weeks of rain.


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Jan 2022)

kev994 said:


> C’mon, it’s sunny all the time! Wear a jacket. It’s better than weeks of rain.



As another 100mm of precip. blows in around me...


----------



## Blackadder1916 (13 Jan 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> Winnipeg!  Apparently the 8th best City in Canada according to Macleans!



Not really a selling point.


----------



## dimsum (13 Jan 2022)

kev994 said:


> C’mon, it’s sunny all the time!


Easy to do when it's too cold to form clouds.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Jan 2022)

Folks, can we stay on topic? OP had a genuine question and came back with a followup.


----------



## dimsum (13 Jan 2022)

Random4 said:


> LogO, NWO, or HCA. Would any of those trades be affected?


OP, I'm not actually sure if people outside the CAF Health Services community, or at least the Recruiting Centre, should answer that.  

Best bet is to ask the local Recruiting Centre.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (13 Jan 2022)

Random4 said:


> . . . undiagnosed seasonal depression, and I currently take St. John's Wort every winter.





Random4 said:


> LogO, NWO, or HCA. Would any of those trades be affected?



The specific trades don't matter as it is the nature of the duties that precludes use of St. John's Wort, but incidentally at least one of those occupations could require duties in that environment at a later time in career.

However, you should be aware that you will be required to inform the recruiting medical staff of your "undiagnosed" depression and self-medication.  Do I think it will be a major issue that would disqualify you from enrolment? Probably not, but I'm not doing recruit medicals so my opinion doesn't really matter.  You may be asked to provide additional information concerning your SAD/mental health including an opinion from your civilian physician.   And before you ask the question "why, I didn't see a doctor about it" - doesn't matter, you're the one who presents with a situation outside the baseline, it's up to you to provide any information that recruiting medical authorities might need to make a decision.

Also, be aware that if you are enrolled, supplements are prohibited during basic training.


----------



## stoker dave (13 Jan 2022)

While I am not a psychiatrist or psychologist, is addressing and resolving the cause of your depression an option?  If you can get to the point of no longer requiring supplements, the issue becomes moot.


----------



## Random4 (15 Jan 2022)

stoker dave said:


> While I am not a psychiatrist or psychologist, is addressing and resolving the cause of your depression an option?  If you can get to the point of no longer requiring supplements, the issue becomes moot.



Well it's seasonal, so the only way to resolve it would be to move to an area with a lot of sunlight/no winter. Which I don't think would be realistically possible - I can't imagine the military would deploy me to only warm or tropical areas when, for instance, their operational needs are elsewhere.

However, I'm still able to function without St. John's Wort (I've only started taking them two years ago despite it affecting me for as long as I can remember). The difference is I'd feel more negative emotions/have a negative mindset, and to an extent more aggressive/willing to fight (which might be good in a combat situation, though I can also imagine how it might be counterproductive).


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Jan 2022)

Random4 said:


> Well it's seasonal, so the only way to resolve it would be to move to an area with a lot of sunlight/no winter. Which I don't think would be realistically possible - I can't imagine the military would deploy me to only warm or tropical areas when, for instance, their operational needs are elsewhere.
> 
> However, I'm still able to function without St. John's Wort (I've only started taking them two years ago despite it affecting me for as long as I can remember). The difference is I'd feel more negative emotions/have a negative mindset, and to an extent more aggressive/willing to fight (which might be good in a combat situation, though I can also imagine how it might be counterproductive).



In my time in uniform I have spent weeks in bunkers, and other cramped, dark and airless places. This is an inevitable feature of military service, regardless of your trade.

The aggressiveness thing is definitely not an asset either, believe me. I mean, really, we only want you to turn into a fantaical killer when we need you to be, not of your own volition


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Jan 2022)

Random4 said:


> The difference is I'd feel more negative emotions/have a negative mindset, and to an extent more aggressive/willing to fight (which might be good in a combat situation, though I can also imagine how it might be counterproductive).



If you deploy somewhere and don't have access to this stuff it sounds like you'd be a liability to yourself and others.

If not taking this leaves you with negative emotions and thoughts you should see a psychologist or psychiatrist before joining the military.


----------

